# AZOO Plant Grower Bed



## joshvito

Anyone try this substrate yet?

AZOO Plant Grower Bed
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/planted-aquarium-substrate/azoo-plant-substrate-dark.html

I wonder how it compares? Aqua soil? Fluorite? Eco Complete?


----------



## joshvito

Really, no one has used this product?

Maybe I can be the first to review it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi joshvito,

Looking forward to your review.


----------



## orlando

We have several soils in a lab being analyzed as we speak. Azoo has come out with another color and formula, and we also have another aquarium soil coming in the first of June that is also being tested and analyzed. 

There will be a full report on the breakdown of all 6 soils on APE forum.


----------



## Gordonrichards

I like this substrate. Grows my plants well.


----------



## Chuukus

I have been using the Azoo for a few months. There is absolutely no dust this stuff doesnt break down like aquasoil. its a smaller grain size. I like it alot my plants seem happy.


----------



## Gordonrichards

I use this in:
1 40 breeder
1 33 gallon
1 20 gallon
4 10 gallons
A+A+A+


----------



## Sharp019

I was thinking about getting this substrate for my 55g planted tank that I'm in the process of setting up since I've heard nothing but great things, but I read on a site that the substrate only lasts 12-18 months. Does that mean that after that time period I would need to replace the substrate? I kind of find that counter productive and a hassle for planted tanks.


----------



## Pookie Bear

I use this in my tank and my plants are growing very well with it. I am very happy with it!


----------



## Chuukus

Sharp019 said:


> I was thinking about getting this substrate for my 55g planted tank that I'm in the process of setting up since I've heard nothing but great things, but I read on a site that the substrate only lasts 12-18 months. Does that mean that after that time period I would need to replace the substrate? I kind of find that counter productive and a hassle for planted tanks.


you woudnt have to replace this stuff after 12-18 months but you might have to add root tabs or something like that just to replenish the nutrients.

I have had ADA soil fo almost 3 years and this azoo stuff is way more durable. I really dont see this stuff breaking down halph as fast as the ADA. I wouldnt worry about having to replace this stuff for a few years even then there are still uses for it like growing plants emersed.


----------



## Sharp019

Awesome I'm about to order a couple of bags for my 55g set up


----------

